# My 1975 cub cadet



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow i broke the tool that takes your oil filter of while trying to take the oil filter of my tractor


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Got the carb on


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Started priming the driveshaft adapter that bolts on to the engine.


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Got the drive shaft connected to the tranny pump. And took the brakes off the tranny so i can sand them easier. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I got wrench just like that but not broken.


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

I broke it trying to get the oil filer off my transmission. Welded it back together.


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k18sXq0nzzg


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Got the firewall installed


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

Started Priming the brakes


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

looks like some nice work being done


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

film495 said:


> looks like some nice work being done


Thanks Alot


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good! Nothing like getting to the part were things are painted up nice and they are all starting to go back together! You sure are going to enjoy that tractor!


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

It took awhile to get to this stage.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

MWMChannel said:


> It took awhile to get to this stage.


Funny how that works...Looking good..
At this point, if mine holds the fluids and works well, good enough!


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

i dont know if mine will hold fluids haven't put any in it lol


----------

